# Chocks



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

I have 2 chocks that work with the lynx blocks, but have been iunsuccessful in finding others locally. I noticed that a few members talk about using chocks that go in between the two tires. do these work as effectively as placing a chock in front and back of each tire? has anyone "crafted" a chock that works well?

Joe


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

The BAL chock lock works great. It STOPS any front to back motion and comes it's own wrench. It is also on sale now:BAL Chock Lock


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the BAL chocks, too. They work really well.

Several members have made their own. Do a search and you can probably find them.

Mark


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

I read about the BAL chucks in the past, and asked about them at a local RV shop. The owner said he quit carrying them because they racheting part/bolt would strip out and theose who bought them kept bringing them back. However, the online reviews are very favorable. has anyne had problems with their BALs?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> The BAL chock lock works great. It STOPS any front to back motion and comes it's own wrench. It is also on sale now:BAL Chock Lock


I have them and have been very pleased....Have only used them 7-8 times though, so the stripping could be something to keep an eye on


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> I have 2 chocks that work with the lynx blocks, but have been iunsuccessful in finding others locally. I noticed that a few members talk about using chocks that go in between the two tires. do these work as effectively as placing a chock in front and back of each tire? has anyone "crafted" a chock that works well?
> 
> Joe


Several members (myself included) have made chocks. This is my version:










These have worked great. I have a set for each side.

Before I unhook, I want to be POSITIVE that the camper will stay put!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> "has anyne had problems with their BALs?"


Well, there was that time when they got stuck between the tires...
dh has never been the same!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is what mine look like.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

You guys selling your homemade chocks? Those look pretty cool!


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work on the homemade ones. how big are the pieces in length (top and bottom)? Are those 4x4s? How did you get the angles on the end - skill saw or chainsaw?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> Nice work on the homemade ones. how big are the pieces in length (top and bottom)? Are those 4x4s? How did you get the angles on the end - skill saw or chainsaw?


I used a piece of 1/4" plywood to get the angles right. I cut it the same width of a 4 x 4 and then held it against the tires and marked top and bottom.

I transfered this angle to my miter saw and then cut my 4 x 4's. I then drilled through the center of each 4 x 4 and used "all thread" cut to the appropriate length to assemble them. I used a nylox nut on the bottom with a washer, a fender washer and lock washer and a nut to lock the bottom 4 x 4 into place. Then I put 2 washers and a nut on the top of the top 4 x 4.

I bought a racheting closed end wrench to lock the chocks into place.

I hope this helps you. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a pair of the BAL's. About stripping the screw? I would be more worried about bending the axles if you tighten them too tight.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Another thumbs up for tha BALs here.

You guys that made those fancy homemade jobs - I'm curious how much $ and time you spent.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Another thumbs up for tha BALs here.
> 
> You guys that made those fancy homemade jobs - I'm curious how much $ and time you spent.


If I remember correctly, I had about $6.00 in all thread, washers and nuts. The 4 x 4 was a left over from a job. Took me about an hour to make them.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

There are two types, The BAL which work with the screw in the center work VERY WELL and I've never heard anything bad about them; and another style which use an attached lever on one side of the unit to turn the screw, (I think they were called chock and lock), I've never heard anything good about these units. Just be sure which ones you have. I'm told the side screw ones break VERY easily. I have had the BAL for about two years and they work as well as ever, and I LOVE them. Best of luck with your search.

Dave


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

kjdj said:


> I have a pair of the BAL's. About stripping the screw? I would be more worried about bending the axles if you tighten them too tight.


No insult intended; but that is if you don't drive off with them in place like a friend of mine did







; then the lug pins will break off believe me ahhh I mean him.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Ga Camper said:


> I have a pair of the BAL's. About stripping the screw? I would be more worried about bending the axles if you tighten them too tight.


No insult intended; but that is if you don't drive off with them in place like a friend of mine did







; then the lug pins will break off believe me ahhh I mean him.
[/quote]

Is this just a Georgia thing.







Someone else her in Georgia did the same thing not to terribly long ago. I err ahh ... He







had to re-form the bent metal.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

skippershe said:


> "has anyne had problems with their BALs?"


Well, there was that time when they got stuck between the tires...
dh has never been the same!








[/quote]

OMG!
Coke shot trough my nose!

I have been pretty impressed with Bals chocks. I use them in my pretty sloped driveway and they won't
let the Outback budge. As a precaution I also use traditional chocks and and a heavy chain too. The bals are doin most of the work though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Another thumbs up for tha BALs here.
> 
> You guys that made those fancy homemade jobs - I'm curious how much $ and time you spent.


4x6 scrap left over from another project - $0
2 pieces of 3/4" galvanized pipe - $3
2 sets of 3/4" pony clamps - $15
Time - 3 beers

Satisfaction from doing it myself for 1/4 the cost of the BAL chocks priceless. I also guarantee you will not be driving anywhere with these installed.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I cut my 4x4 wood on the bandsaw to get the tire curvature.

If you know an electrician or plumber ask them for some scrap threaded rod, they are always throwing it away.

Mine work great and tighten everything up great.

good luck


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> I have a pair of the BAL's. About stripping the screw? I would be more worried about bending the axles if you tighten them too tight.


No insult intended; but that is if you don't drive off with them in place like a friend of mine did







; then the lug pins will break off believe me ahhh I mean him.
[/quote]

Is this just a Georgia thing.








Someone else her in Georgia did the same thing not to terribly long ago. I err ahh ... He







had to re-form the bent metal. [/quote] Happens in Jersey too. I know, uh, this guy who has done it a couple of times. He won't any more because my er, his teenage son never lets him forget it now.
I've been using the BALs for many years and love them. Never had any problem - other than straightening the thing out after taking off without removing it - twice. Both times, got to the site and when I went to place the chocks, realized where I had left it. Fortunately, there was no tire damage. I now use one on each side and I always see the one when I hook up, therefore, I don't forget the other side.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for the replies. The BALs seem to get strong raves. However, Camping World is a three hour drive from here. May have to work some sort of plan out before my trip this weekend ... decisions, decisions ...


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We use these.









We got them at CW, but I cannot find them on the website. I think they were about $15 each. No problems, and they make a huge difference in the camper's stability.


----------

